
Show HN: Handwritten.js – Convert typed text to realistic handwriting - alias-rahil
https://github.com/alias-rahil/handwritten.js#README
======
alias-rahil
Many times I get university assignments that are compulsory to be submitted as
handwritten document. Most of the information needed for the assignment is
available on the internet so why not save time? Just make a text document and
let handwritten.js do the writing part!

example: [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/alias-
rahil/handwritten.js...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/alias-
rahil/handwritten.js/master/screenshots/lorem-ipsum.jpeg)

